# BLING BLING Bike Pics



## mtnbkr33 (Jul 19, 2005)

I understand that mountain bikes are ment for riding and crashing up, but since it has been raining and the season is coming to an end I want to see how I can spice up my bike. I LOVE red parts. So i thought it would be fun to have you guys post your bike or other peoples bikes that you have seen on here to give ideas of what I can buy this winter.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Magura brakes*



mtnbkr33 said:


> I LOVE red parts.


Magura brakes on my new Stumpjumper have all red parts.


----------



## mtnbkr33 (Jul 19, 2005)

one of my favorite










anyone know if these rotaors will work with xt hydraulic brakes?


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

Wow, that's tastey! Do you dress really well, too??


----------



## mtnbkr33 (Jul 19, 2005)

any one know if the hope rotors will fit xt hydraulic brakes and if the hope lever blades would fit on shimano dual control shifters?


----------



## Singletrack Pig (Jan 13, 2004)

*Shade your eyes*

Here is an older pic of my I9 rear wheel. They've changed a few things, like the exposed bearing seal. The wheels ride even better than they look.

You can get red spokes too...


----------



## mtnbkr33 (Jul 19, 2005)

Here is my hub and fork i want to get a red chris king headset next.


----------



## kristian (Jan 20, 2004)

*The Blingest looking bike I've seen in a long time*

Larry's Delirium is the blingest looking bike I've seen in a long time. And it has a lot of red parts too!










More pics


----------



## Judd97 (Jun 6, 2005)

Singletrack Pig said:


> Here is an older pic of my I9 rear wheel. They've changed a few things, like the exposed bearing seal. The wheels ride even better than they look.
> 
> You can get red spokes too...


That's a beautiful hub there Pig. :thumbsup: Very nice. Do you know if those are available in blue as well?

Red spokes coupled with a red hub would over do it for me, but htats just my personal opinion. Don't forget that you can get red hubs and red spoke nipples. That would be a little bit of a flash, especially with silver spokes.


----------



## Singletrack Pig (Jan 13, 2004)

*The world's your oyster*

You can get any color hub and spoke combination your heart desires from I9.

I've seen blue, black, silver, green, black, pink, gold, copper. They'll even do fades on the spokes.

The spokes don't use nipples, they just thread directly into the hub.


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

If Red is what you want, then you've got to get the SRAM PG990 cassette

Schweet:thumbsup:


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Some good stuff, sweet looking i9 hub and SRAM PG990 cassette - but I'm waiting for the king of pimp to post up some of his bikes and their bling - that would be Mr. Foshizzle fo sho.


----------



## TruckeeLocal (Mar 5, 2002)

mtnbkr33 said:


> I understand that mountain bikes are ment for riding and crashing up, but since it has been raining and the season is coming to an end I want to see how I can spice up my bike. I LOVE red parts. So i thought it would be fun to have you guys post your bike or other peoples bikes that you have seen on here to give ideas of what I can buy this winter.


Lots of red bits here that you don't 'need' but could certainly take you desire for red bits to the next level ...

Headset caps and bolts (customizable)
Spacers (customizable)
Valve Stem Covers
Bar end caps (customizable)
Bottle cage screws
I've only gone red on the valve stem covers but am thinking of going red on the bar end caps. Maybe for less than $100 you could pimp out your ride and have a Yoyo for your winter fun :thumbsup:


----------



## Judd97 (Jun 6, 2005)

Singletrack Pig said:


> You can get any color hub and spoke combination your heart desires from I9.
> 
> I've seen blue, black, silver, green, black, pink, gold, copper. They'll even do fades on the spokes.
> 
> The spokes don't use nipples, they just thread directly into the hub.


Know of any online dealers? I'd like to check out some prices, but I can't seem to find them anywhere


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

Edited:

Bad Info on my part

Do Not Buy Industry Nine Wheels from Beyond Bikes!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

new frame.........................


----------



## Ventanarama (Dec 10, 2001)

Judd97 said:


> Know of any online dealers? I'd like to check out some prices, but I can't seem to find them anywhere


Shoot me an email, I can help.

And here's a couple more shots of my red Knolly also pictured above.

Larry 
Mountain High Cyclery 
[email protected]


----------



## zzsean (Nov 3, 2004)

brado1 said:


> If Red is what you want, then you've got to get the SRAM PG990 cassette
> 
> Schweet:thumbsup:


Heh, the only piece of bling I have on my bike is the SRAM PG990


----------



## Judd97 (Jun 6, 2005)

brado1 said:


> these guys are the only ones i could find that had'em online.
> 
> DH/FR wheels
> 
> ...


Yea, those are the same ones I found, but they didn't have the blue coloring (though I'm sure they could get it).

Thanks for your help though


----------



## Judd97 (Jun 6, 2005)

TruckeeLocal said:


> Lots of red bits here that you don't 'need' but could certainly take you desire for red bits to the next level ...
> 
> Headset caps and bolts (customizable)
> Spacers (customizable)
> ...


I've ordered a custom headset cap from them and they are great to do business with. The cap arrived fast and looked great! Awesome etching and coloring.

Only warning about them, if you decide to order one, the bolt that goes down through the headset cap that you get from them is SOFT as BUTTER. SO be VERY careful you don't strip it.


----------



## rr (Dec 28, 2003)

Larry- your bike is smokin hot but I have to say the black Lyric coil model would set it off! Whats another few ounces at 37lbs anyways 

PS- can I buy your Lyric when you make that change  Actually I will be contacting you soon for that Domain.


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

brado1 said:


> these guys are the only ones i could find that had'em online.
> 
> DH/FR wheels
> 
> ...


nah...check with Larry (ventanarama) for sure on the I9 wheels....Larry has got to be the biggest, or one of the biggest, I9 dealers, period.


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

LyNx said:


> Some good stuff, sweet looking i9 hub and SRAM PG990 cassette - but I'm waiting for the king of pimp to post up some of his bikes and their bling - that would be Mr. Foshizzle fo sho.


thanks Lynx....but that crown was handed off a long time ago to many on the boards....i am no longer really in the bling game. at least for now


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

Judd97 said:


> Yea, those are the same ones I found, but they didn't have the blue coloring (though I'm sure they could get it).
> 
> Thanks for your help though


and some more I9 pics...blue included (courtesy of Larry)


----------



## scottay (Jan 5, 2004)

zactly what i was looking for, good i9 pics. they seem to only have the red on the website.
Thanks!

BTW...best AM rim to go with....DT5.1 ?


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

scottay said:


> zactly what i was looking for, good i9 pics. they seem to only have the red on the website.
> Thanks!
> 
> BTW...best AM rim to go with....DT5.1 ?


hey Scott...sup dawg?

anyway, guess it depends on what your priorities are....width? weight? price? etc....

i posted this earlier on the Ventana forum so i had it handy. here are some good rims with some specs that may help...for my bike being built (all mountain/tiny bit of aggro planned....for me anyway), i went with DT Swiss 5.1. for me, more than enough with a great weight/strength ratio. For others they would be too girly....so again, all depends

* Mavic XM819; weight=510 grams, outside width=23mm (19mm inside), height=21mm

* DT Swiss EX5.1d; weight=500 grams, outside width=28mm, height=20mm

* DT Swiss XR4.1d; weight=425 grams, outside width=21.6mm, height=20.5mm

* Syncros DP25; weight=510 grams, outside width=25mm, height=22mm

* Syncros DS28; weight=540 grams, outside width=28mm, height=26mm

* Mavic XM321; weight(listed)=570 grams, outside width=28mm (21mm inside), height/depth=20mm

* DT Swiss FR6.1d; weight=635 grams, outside width=32mm, height=24mm


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

Red? I'm in!

Y'all gotta step it up a notch, though. No one with red hardware? Tsk tsk tsk. :nono: 

Got red King hubs ready to be built up. Just gotta decide on rims and then build them upwith red nipples.  Waiting on the infamous SRAM cassette. :thumbsup:

Enjoy.


----------



## mtbiker731 (May 31, 2005)

*Here's my addition*










Red...

CK headset
Hope skewers
Hadley hubs / Red Nips
ODI grip clamps

All to perfectly match my red 05 Stumpy frame!


----------



## avalanche165 (Aug 7, 2006)

kings are delicious.


----------



## losjefes (May 27, 2004)

brado1 said:


> these guys are the only ones i could find that had'em online.
> 
> DH/FR wheels
> 
> ...


Do not purchase Industry Nine Wheels from Beyond Bikes website! 
They have our wheels up on their site without our permission and they are not an authorized dealer.
We will only allow online sales through 2 dealers which will be established in the near future. Until then, ANYONE offering online web sales of Industry Nine wheels is doing so against our policies and orders will not be honored.
Industry Nine is committed to supporting the independent retailer and will only allow online sales through a limited number of web retailers who will uphold our standards of customer service, product and pricing integrity.
If you are seeking information or pricing, feel free to call or e-mail us and we can get you all the information you need. Our website is desperately needing updating and until that happens, check with us to find out where to purchase wheels in your area.

Thanks,

Jeff Baucom
Industry Nine
828-210-5113
[email protected]


----------



## fatad (Oct 5, 2006)

*Red!!*

The HONKA HOOTA horn is always a good addition!!! It's hard to see, but there's glitter in the horn. If that's not bling, I don't know what is!!!


----------



## jmtbkr (Jan 15, 2004)

I too love red bikes and stuff for them, although I can't justify spending the coin on new a new I9 wheelset for a 13 yr old bike


----------



## Jessep (Dec 1, 2004)

How about red nipples?










an obvious choice, really..


----------



## hammerheadbikes (Jan 9, 2004)




----------



## mtnbkr33 (Jul 19, 2005)

You guys are killing me! since i started this thread i have now ordered

RED hope seat clamp
RED Chris king Headset and Spacers

and this all goes with

my RED R7
and Red hope hubs

I see red nipples in my future though. 
as long as i ride 50 miles of single track a week i can justify it to my self!

Special thanks to Chad at Red Barn Bicycles for all my RED bike parts


----------



## aliensporebomb (Feb 2, 2004)

Blingiest Bit on the Bike:









Well, there's this too:









Not super blingie but it's mine.


----------



## jd3 (Nov 17, 2005)

*Mine*

Lots of red here. But from the pix above, I see more I could add.


----------



## jd3 (Nov 17, 2005)

*couple more*

nnmmmm


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

mtnbkr33 said:


> You guys are killing me! since i started this thread i have now ordered
> 
> RED hope seat clamp
> RED Chris king Headset and Spacers
> ...


Excellent! That's gonna look killer! 

Don't forget about the hardware and where to get it. 

AAAAAANNNNNNNNd (!!!) when you get it all done you MUST post back here with more pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 5, 2005)

jd3 said:


> nnmmmm


Wish Hope still made bulbs and I could get some nice color ones


----------



## mtnbkr33 (Jul 19, 2005)

AndrewTO said:


> AAAAAANNNNNNNNd (!!!) when you get it all done you MUST post back here with more pics. :thumbsup:


bumping this back up, i got my tracking number from Chad today with some of my misc red pieces.


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

More Red Blingy parts that are on my El Mariachi - Muy Caliente !!


----------



## mtnbkr33 (Jul 19, 2005)

After seeing all these bikes, mine will be a disappointment but it gives me more ideas. UGI HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I did ask Chad about lacing I9's to my rims but i am going to hold off on that for a while.

My package is set to arrive on Thursday


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*pink is the new red...*



















ok, maybe not but the rims are red (old mavic 517/xtr wheels hand built by yours truly)

rt


----------



## mtnbkr33 (Jul 19, 2005)

*rt* said:


> ok, maybe not but the rims are red (old mavic 517/xtr wheels hand built by yours truly)
> 
> rt


rt i just got done with your specialized powder coat. fresh out of the painter. I agree the pink had to go.


----------



## chequamagon (Oct 4, 2006)

Sebastian said:


> Wish Hope still made bulbs and I could get some nice color ones


I wasnt aware that they stopped.....


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

mtnbkr33 said:


> rt i just got done with your specialized powder coat. fresh out of the painter. I agree the pink had to go.


wow. that very....................uh........................red. 

rt


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

Wow. Some really nice bikes and components/bits!!

I have some red parts, but it was to go with my rasta theme (matching the Dos Niner).

Red King spacers and red ESI foam grips










Race Face Next carbon/red seat post and handlebar and WTB red/black Laser saddle










Lastly, DT Swiss 240S hubs, with red accent


----------



## SxPxDxCx (Jul 20, 2005)

I have a red tire


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

finished


----------



## bigmike13 (Sep 28, 2004)

This thread makes me want to go home and wash layers of dirt off mine


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

brado - you're a bastard! You make me sick with your "look at my AWESOME pics" pics, you bastard!   That one with the Turbine in the foreground and the front hub in the background ..... ooooooh, ummm, gimme a moment here. :blush:  (<~ drooling)

Actually, this is perfect timing. Got my wheels done. Another "built by your's truly" set.  And another pic of the rear shock and hardware because ..... they're red (the shock has red on it!).

Is it THURSDAY yet??!?!??!??!


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Not red, but you get the idea. With sincere apologies for the crappy-ish photos. Taken quickly this afternoon, before heading to work.










Mostly gold, but for the red rear wheel off my hardtail. This one is awaiting a new Hadley bolt on hub wheel build, gold of course, for the rear wheel.










Overboard? Maybe. If it's functional, and you aren't compromising structure or performance, why not?










My hardtail has a slighty more muted green coloured frame, with red bits rather than the gold stuff on this one.

I've even got red and gold ano valve stem caps.


----------



## Andy-O (Jun 19, 2006)

*Nice.*



Jessep said:


> How about red nipples?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw today that this bit of reddish "bling" got published. Congrats. :thumbsup:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> finished


Thats the reddest bike ever...


----------



## chequamagon (Oct 4, 2006)

*How about....*

Salsa polished rims and rasta nips to a King 24/7 hub....


----------



## special k (Mar 15, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> finished


Arrrrrrrrrr..she be a fine looking ride.:thumbsup:


----------



## Roland (Jan 15, 2004)

...RED hope seat clamp
RED Chris king Headset and Spacers...


and don't forget the RED Hope bar ends!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Rebus (Jun 11, 2004)

Roland said:


> ...RED hope seat clamp
> RED Chris king Headset and Spacers...
> 
> and don't forget the RED Hope bar ends!!
> :thumbsup:


Cool. I want some of those.

I've got red nips too.


----------



## Roland (Jan 15, 2004)

*Only 24 bucks*

not bad for some sweet bling.
Now I really want one of those SRAM cassettes! :rockon:


----------



## mustardfj40 (Aug 23, 2006)

I like the red bits too:


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

mustardfj40 said:


> I like the red bits too:


Screw the bike (nice btw) lets see some more pix of that gold TOY!


----------



## mustardfj40 (Aug 23, 2006)

brado1 said:


> Screw the bike (nice btw) lets see some more pix of that gold TOY!


Oh, it's an old Toyota Land Cruiser built up to be a bike ferry and a rock crawler:









On the way to Moab for 4wheeling and mtb'ing









At home.


----------



## simplespeed (Mar 28, 2006)

*Festive bling*

the green and red was a gamble but once it all arrived and i put it together i liked the look.


----------



## mace2 (May 3, 2004)

simplespeed: do you have any full pics of the bike? those brakelines look sick! what are they?


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Not red mind


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

red ano


----------



## SSteve F (Jan 15, 2004)

*Red you said...*

...like this?


----------



## Espen (Feb 19, 2004)

Bling brakes.


----------



## CheapWhine (Dec 16, 2005)

You could put a red frame on your existing parts...


----------



## Trond (Mar 7, 2004)

SKF ISIS bottom bracket. Best there is.


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

my latest bike.....got Friday. oh yeah, and it rides great too  just a cut and paste from another post...

now on to my next project :thumbsup:


----------



## mtnbkr33 (Jul 19, 2005)

FoShizzle said:


> my latest bike.....got Friday. oh yeah, and it rides great too  just a cut and paste from another post...
> 
> now on to my next project :thumbsup:


fo i told you before in my email, that bike is stunning! Next project!?!?!?!?!?!?! :eekster:

ahhh sell me you old bike, i like that project. :thumbsup:


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

mtnbkr33 said:


> fo i told you before in my email, that bike is stunning! Next project!?!?!?!?!?!?! :eekster:
> 
> ahhh sell me you old bike, i like that project. :thumbsup:


I am pathetic arent I  I have sold 5 bikes in the last year and added one. here are some pics of my departed projects and the other one added that is a keeper (the ventana 29er single speed pictured)


----------



## taco (Dec 30, 2003)

*My turn*


----------



## jackal2513 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## Ridin'Dirty (Jun 4, 2004)

Not the best pic but I have had the red hubs, headset, seat clamp, and skewers for a while ( a lot of these parts came off my old Specialized). I still think it looks great but I might be switching it up soon to Black/White or Black/Silver. It really depends on the next set of wheels I get which wll be soon.


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*You like red?*

How about red and gold?


----------



## Ridin'Dirty (Jun 4, 2004)

Wow! And right on time for Christmas!  

Now that you mention it, gold hubs with red spokes would be nice. Too many choices!


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

FoShizzle said:


> my latest bike.....got Friday. oh yeah, and it rides great too  just a cut and paste from another post...


O M F G!!!:eekster: :eekster:

Seriously the most good looking bike ive ever seen....:thumbsup:


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

It seems to me that SOMEONE (I don't want to mention the _thread starter's_ name   ) mentioned something about THURSDAY. It further seems to me that Thursday has come and gone ..... a couple of times!

Killin' me here, dude. Totally KILLING me! I'm all about suspense, but ..... c'mon man!!!!!!!!!!

(sits infront of laptop, arms crossed with a look of scorn and disappointment on face)

Okay, i'm just scewin' with ya' ..... but still. 

That and you've got over *6000* views on this thread. That's awesome!!!!!!!! Post up so we can see it hit the 10-K marker.


----------



## Lil Gangsta (Nov 27, 2006)

Not really a mountain bike but u said u liked red and i thought of my dragster i restored so hope u like it


----------



## RCC (Mar 28, 2005)

Sebastian said:


> Wish Hope still made bulbs and I could get some nice color ones


you can get the pro II(are the new bulbs),and choose some cool colors.peace


----------



## venus1 (Aug 4, 2006)

Ok, who has all this done in gold? Surely there must be a son of a custom Gulfstream jet owner that has a bike with everything in gold.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Here's my Taos. Not all that bling, but pretty nonetheless, and not many 'round these parts.










WTB Rocket V Ti saddle and EPX carbon post.










The obligatory PG990 cassette....










EA50 bar and stem, with a few Token carbon spacers for a bit of um, token carbon...










A bit of CNC yoke action....


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

11 years old and still, or maybe it's again, fashionable.


----------



## jackal2513 (Aug 9, 2006)

oh and...



















not quite sure what to make of all the lurid colour schemes and randomly assigned anodised bits on some of these bikes........ !


----------



## mtnbkr33 (Jul 19, 2005)

this is far i have gotten. all red parts are new since i posted this


----------



## mtnbkr33 (Jul 19, 2005)

red nips too!


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

mtnbkr33 said:


> red nips too!


(stands and applauds)

(wipes tear from eye)

*YEEEEEAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!* That's friggin' HOT! SUPER sweet with the white frame. 

Hmmm, I might have to paint The Bastard now. :skep:

IMHO, well worth the wait man!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Master Nameless (Dec 7, 2006)

RED IS RAD


----------



## seis66 (Nov 17, 2006)

This pictures are making me feel wierd.... SOOO SEXY!


----------



## Stalk (May 24, 2005)

Red and SantaCruz, good choice :thumbsup: 
I went with Red and Black theme. Probably red levers in the future?


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

congrats! looks sweet! good thing yer new brakes have red knobs. have ya considered orderin up some red housing?


----------



## mtnbkr33 (Jul 19, 2005)

cactuscorn said:


> congrats! looks sweet! good thing yer new brakes have red knobs. have ya considered orderin up some red housing?


Well i am trying to stay away from going over board on the red. Its all about detail, but I think i could eventually find some red levers for my brakes.


----------



## Xave (Oct 7, 2004)

where did you get that headset spacer from?


----------



## stucol (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey Stalk,

Whats that thing at the bottom of your seat post? The black box with the cable coming out of it. 

Is it related to the extra lever on the bars ?

Stuart


----------



## mtnbkr33 (Jul 19, 2005)

Yep its the Gravity Dropper. He can move his seat post up and down with the flip of the switch on his handle bars.


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

Hubby's latest red:










Bike is red and includes King hubs and CrankBro's mallet's. Photo is with "color accent".


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

stucol said:


> Hey Stalk,
> 
> Whats that thing at the bottom of your seat post? The black box with the cable coming out of it.
> 
> ...


that is a fancy suspension seatpost. i hate those.


----------



## Stalk (May 24, 2005)

FoShizzle said:


> that is a fancy suspension seatpost. i hate those.


No, you got it all wrong. It's nice gadget that allows you to get bigger Air. In the apex of the jump, release the lever and spring will kick you up for extra 13.7" :thumbsup: 
(half of this statement is true  ) Check my sig.


----------



## Nick. (Dec 19, 2003)

Red, but not terribly blingy. There are some shiny Chris King hubs in there. 
Note the subtle matching shiny grip lock-on clamps. They were all black but got so scratched up I sanded and polished the OD of them and left the sides black. The PUSH rear shock has functional "inner-bling". :thumbsup:


----------



## paikan_hck (Nov 16, 2004)

My turn...

SC Nomad + Marta SL red









full bike:









more details a bit later


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

paikan_hck said:


> My turn...
> 
> SC Nomad + Marta SL red
> 
> ...


Damn! These red Nomad's popping up all of a sudden ..... they look GREAT IN THAT COLOUR>

Nice style. :thumbsup:


----------



## Judd97 (Jun 6, 2005)

Thats a really hot bike there Paikan. 

It'd be sweet with that white handlebar you see floating around every now and then... I can't recall the name of it or who makes it... I'm sure someone can pick up my slack


----------



## energetix (Feb 4, 2006)

I wouldn't exactly call it Bling -it's red and it was my first real mtb (specialized hardrock comp) best I could do was put red grips on it, and at some stage red striped panaracer fire xc's.


----------



## Palomino (Apr 25, 2005)

*Red / orange*

The Photo's aren't the best, but red is definatley the way to go...


----------



## mtnbkr33 (Jul 19, 2005)

mtnbkr33 said:


> I understand that mountain bikes are ment for riding and crashing up, but since it has been raining and the season is coming to an end I want to see how I can spice up my bike. I LOVE red parts. So i thought it would be fun to have you guys post your bike or other peoples bikes that you have seen on here to give ideas of what I can buy this winter.


Thanks to Chad at Red Barn My build is final!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

mtnbkr33 said:


> Thanks to Chad at Red Barn My build is final!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


*AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :thumbsup:

I need a pair of these to look at it ~> 

Okay, NOW we need to see pics of you and it in action, all dirty like. Ummm, no, not you being dirty with your bike, I mean ..... oh, nevermind!  

Enjoy!


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

New Bike, No Bling... Sorry.


----------



## stylie (Jan 6, 2007)

mtnbkr33 said:


> Thanks to Chad at Red Barn My build is final!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


I just have to laugh at this and acknowledge a true bike lover. Kudos to the owner of this bike who drops all his available bucks into a 3000.00 plus machine and has absolutely *NO* furniture in his apt. :thumbsup:

A true lover of the sport!


----------



## Rex_Skidmore (Mar 5, 2006)

mtnbkr33 said:


> Thanks to Chad at Red Barn My build is final!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


Looks like somebody has his priorities straight. No furniture, but a great ride. 
Think we need a Mod to rename this thing the Red Thread. How did it get off track?


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

*Omg*



Ventanarama said:


> Shoot me an email, I can help.
> 
> And here's a couple more shots of my red Knolly also pictured above.
> 
> ...


You took that bike right out of my head!


----------

